# BMW 645ci deadlocked and key in Boot, help and lesson learned!!!!



## dj_dunk (Jul 31, 2010)

So my first time posting and I am asking for help!

Ok so I am in perhaps the worst situation ever with my car and have, and still am learning a very harsh lesson about not having a spare key for the car. Please read this and if you dont have a spare key then please get one asap even if it is just a cut key so the doors and boot can be opened. As things go from bas to worse quickly!

To cut a long story short my car is in deadlock with the only set of keys in the boot. The internal door handles do not work and neither does the internal unlock button.

We rushed out and got a locksmith who has since made a mess of the locks on both the drivers door and boot to the point that when the ordered spare key turned up it will not work in the locks, the car can not be opened by a key! :thumbdwn: not good!

so I am at the point now of having to smash a window to get in the car, however I am a little unsure what good this will do me, if anyone can help answer any of the below then any thoughts would really help

1. If I smash the window put the new key in the ignition will this achieve anything as the new key is not yet sync'd with the car? Am I smashing a window for no reason? will the key reprogram procedure work if I try that? 

2. If I put the new key in the ignition and turn will the electrics come on and if so will the internal boot release work?

3. Is their anyway into the 645 Boot? any ideas no matter how wacky I am willing try.

If all of this fails then I am told by BMW that I will have to somehow get the car off the drive? Oh and it is in park so can not be dragged! and then get the car to the dealership whereby they will smash the window and reprogram the car which is not an easy option either! can this not be done by a mobile service? 

Lesson learned these cars are very hard to get going without a key! one shocking thing is that if you lock a young child or and animal in the car with the key the only way in is with the spare or breaking a window so be warned! Have a spare as I am looking at the worst situation possible.

Help and thoughts would be greatful and I will be back on the phone to BMW on Monday to chase for more answers! PM me if you do not wish to post things on the board


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

dj_dunk said:


> So my first time posting and I am asking for help!
> To cut a long story short my car is in deadlock with the only set of keys in the boot. The internal door handles do not work and neither does the internal unlock button.


How do you know the door handles and lock button don't work? Didn't they work before this incident happened? 
The reason I ask is, the way to get out of a Bimmer IF you are locked in and the door handles don't double pull, is to hit the unlock button first (it won't unlock) then the double pull will unlock/open the door. So if you had to break the window, you could unlock the boot and get your key.

dj


----------



## dj_dunk (Jul 31, 2010)

The sunroof is slightly open and I have been able to get a long wire in to depress the internal lock button, which when pressed did not open the locks. also have a friend with a 5 series who we locked ourselves into and tried the same as well we could not get the locks or doors to open. i will get him to retry though to see if he can get your method to work.

so depress the internal lock button and then pull the internal door handle?


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 22, 2004)

dj_dunk said:


> so depress the internal lock button and then pull the internal door handle?


Yes this is how it is on all BMWs.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

dj_dunk said:


> The sunroof is slightly open and I have been able to get a long wire in to depress the internal lock button, which when pressed did not open the locks. also have a friend with a 5 series who we locked ourselves into and tried the same as well we could not get the locks or doors to open. i will get him to retry though to see if he can get your method to work.
> 
> so depress the internal lock button and then pull the internal door handle?


It works on my car. The alarm, if you have one, will also sound off. 

dj


----------



## dj_dunk (Jul 31, 2010)

I am not sure this will help me get the boot open though as the locksmith has knackered the boot lock unless the internal release will work?? But I thought I would need a key in for that or does it work without?


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

dj_dunk said:


> I am not sure this will help me get the boot open though as the locksmith has knackered the boot lock unless the internal release will work?? But I thought I would need a key in for that *or does it work without?*


Mine does. 

dj


----------



## dj_dunk (Jul 31, 2010)

weird that this procedure is not published in the manual as well, am going to try it out on a fre friends cars to see if I can get it to work!


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

dj_dunk said:


> weird that this procedure is not published in the manual as well, am going to try it out on a fre friends cars to see if I can get it to work!


If the locksmith "has knackered the boot lock" in the valet position, I'm afraid the boot release button will not help you. 

dj


----------



## dj_dunk (Jul 31, 2010)

Guys, 

Thanks for all your help on my problem just to let you know this method does not work on uk cars and does not open the doors the car is completely dead! however I had a BMW emergency services technician come out and the problem is fixed. 

Thanks again your help was really appreciated.


----------

